

How to Survive a Def Con - Short List - chulk90
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/072911-blackhat-defcon-survival-guide.html

======
chulk90
In the comment box:

"Hi - Lockheed here, Head of the NOC at DefCon. I invite any and all to use
the secured WiFi at DefCon. I know I can't convince the ultra-paranoid to use
it; that's fine. However, we do go through efforts to provide a (relatively)
safe network environment for a reason. The open Wifi at DefCon is meant to be
a sandbox - hack and be hacked. Our secure segment is designed such that we
(DefCon NOC staff) work to help secure your data session; We don't let anyone
sniff the traffic, we don't allow client-to-client communication. We're just
trying to make it a little easier to come to DefCon and enjoy the show."

